# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Headsets >  Era, Jawbone, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Jawbone

----------


## Airicist

Getting to Know the Jawbone Era 

 Published on Jun 26, 2014




> The tiny headset from Jawbone can process voice commands using both Siri and Google Now.


"Jawbone Releases Era Headset: Now You Can Have a Conversation with Your Phone"
This $99 earpiece is like Google Glass but without the visuals.

by Davey Alba
January 16, 2014

----------

